# Arizona High School Freshman female want info on MTN bike racing



## AZ Freightrain (Nov 20, 2012)

My daughter is interested in the High school racing, I need some help as her father on information in the east valley. She attends Skyline HS
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## bad jack (Aug 24, 2011)

Google NICA, go into Arizona section, and you should be able to navigate around to find any information that you need to get her signed up to be racing next year.

The Arizona series was very impressive this year. I really enjoyed coaching at the races, wish it was around when I was a kid.

Good luck, you and your daughter are sure to not regret this decision:thumbsup:


----------



## supermanrob (Sep 9, 2014)

does Skyline have a team currently?


----------



## MyZenNolan (May 30, 2011)

AZ Freightrain: I needed the same info in Utah. You'll want to talk to the league director and peruse the teams page.

Teams ? Arizona MTB

Contact:
[email protected]

Arizona High School Cycling League
10115 East Bell Road
Suite 107, #210
Scottsdale AZ 85260


----------



## bugaroo (Jan 23, 2004)

Desert Vista, in Ahwatukee, has a team and I believe Mountain Pointe does too. Both have great riding within blocks of the schools. May be time for your family to move👍


----------



## DrPsyche (Oct 30, 2018)

_MyVeronaNJ writers an editors in New Jersey - @writersofverona @writemyessaysonline @MyVeronaNJ_

My daughters volunteered in "Try It Out" event in November 2019. I'm not sure if it's going to be an annual Mountain Biking Event For Teen Girls as MyVeronaNJ called it, but I can ask them to share the information here.

They invited all girls of 6th-12th grades.


----------

